
Announcing Visual Studio Code Beta - dstaheli
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vscode/archive/2015/11/17/announcing-visual-studio-code-beta.aspx
======
itsananderson
TL;DR In addition to switching from "preview" to "beta", Microsoft is open-
sourcing Visual Studio Code
([https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode))
and adding plugin support.

